

Women Iran To Be Completely Banned From Many University Courses - jeremy82
http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/08/24/1859226/iran-universities-to-ban-women-from-77-fields-of-study

======
jeremy82
Living in an islamic regime as a woman may be sometimes difficult: always
wearing headscarf, having not many rights in business and marriage, etc... But
now the regime seems to begin to "kill the minds". Until now, almost every bad
islamic regulation could have been reverted under a different government. But
reverting the lack of education is impossible. They are now in the mode of
killing the mind and freedom of 50% of their population. Stop this crazy
religious shit.

~~~
wseymour
By destroying the mind, they're killing themselves at the root. Let them get
on with it.

